
Hop.js: A multitier JavaScript - philippnagel
http://hop.inria.fr/home/index.html
======
mjn
Interesting. I thought it rang a bell, and I indeed ran across a version of
this a few years ago, via this paper:
[http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2330089](http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2330089)

However at the time it was Scheme-based. You wrote Scheme in one codebase,
which was then compiled appropriately to (client- and server-side) JS plus
HTML. At some point in the past 5 years it must've been overhauled to use JS
as the unifying language instead of Scheme? I can't find a history page on the
site or any information about that change, but I'd be curious to read about
it.

~~~
philippnagel
I'm curious as well. However I am actually fine with Hop being a superset of
JS. The ecosystem is simply great (and admittedly overwhelming).

I stumbled upon the project while researching languages that allow me to write
code for the server and the client with the same language, codebase and API. A
few more interesting examples are Opa [0], Skew [1] and of course Dart [2].

0: [http://opalang.org](http://opalang.org) 1: [http://skew-
lang.org](http://skew-lang.org) 2:
[https://www.dartlang.org](https://www.dartlang.org)

